# F@H Tracker - Download Help



## slyfox2151 (Mar 4, 2011)

for some reson, either there having problems with there website or its my internet connection, i am unable to download F@H Tracker v3.52.

if someone else is either able to download it or already has it, could you please host it on a file server or such so i can download it.


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 4, 2011)

Give me a sec and I will try it out...should have it downloaded anyway

EDIT:Seems their site is not working.... I have uploaded just the F@H Tracker v3.52.exe in a folder, should just replace older version -

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZJ65YSHS


----------



## slyfox2151 (Mar 4, 2011)

current download speed.... 18 BYTES per second lol.....

18KB downloaded out of 404KB..... 6 hours to go


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 4, 2011)

See my edit above.....


----------



## slyfox2151 (Mar 4, 2011)

thanks mate  downloaded in less then 1 second ^^


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 4, 2011)

Any other help you need, let me know


----------



## slyfox2151 (Mar 4, 2011)

oily_17 said:


> Any other help you need, let me know



hmmm...

for some reson, GPU usage is less then 2% and its running low 3D clocks.    (not idle... but not the fastest clocks.)



getting some wierd glitches to the taskbar as well.. icons growing in size.


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 4, 2011)

Which card are you running..the 260 ?

Did you just replace an older version of Tracker with the new one ?


----------



## slyfox2151 (Mar 4, 2011)

oops, have not updated my system specs.


im using a GTX560 TI MSI forzr II and AMD x6 @ 3.8ghz.




i never had F@H installed till just now as its a new build.







EDIT:

driver just crashed and recovered..


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 4, 2011)

I just copied the .exe file from my install of Tracker, so should run OK

Are you using the GPU3 client with the 560..maybe try reinstalling drivers


----------



## slyfox2151 (Mar 4, 2011)

yeah had it on V3, i even tried V2 and that also did not work, reinstalling drivers now.



EDIT:
finished clean install + Reboot, downloading and running the GPU3 client by itself... see if that works.







the GPU3 Client by itself seems to be working just fine, guess ill just run that + SMT + FAHMON like i used to.


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hope it works for you, not sure what the problem was


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 4, 2011)

HFM.net is a better app for monitoring than FAHMON

Dont know whats up with Tracker, it's running my 2 460's with the GPU3 client no probs.


----------

